# my new cooler rack



## lpjim (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey,

I am having a cooler rack built.
It is in the works.
What else should i add to this?

Any help would be great.
Here is a picture of it in a rear mount just to see how it is sitting.

thanks much
J


----------



## lpjim (Mar 16, 2011)

Cant add a pic.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

email them to [email protected] and I will post for you


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

pics for lpjim


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

You could add a cutting board for bait, a holder for knife and possibly a cubby for misc storage (weights, used rigs, etc.)


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

A fold-down cutting board is a good option. What are the white end caps made of.


----------



## radarthis (Oct 18, 2006)

Maybe a bracket for your license plate?


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah , where did you find those white end caps , I need some .


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

The end caps look like white PVC reducers. (to go from say 2-1/2" to 2" pipe)


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Powershooter- Greentop in has two sizes.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

A bucket holder on one side or the other. Mine comes in handy. Good luck


----------

